
Focus on What Matters: Building Product and Getting Customers - iamwil
http://www.wepay.com/blog/2011/03/25/focus-on-what-matters-building-product-and-getting-customers/
======
petercooper
Certainly. The most important thing in the first stage of _any_ business is
_selling_ (a.k.a. getting customers or users) and figuring out the most
effective way to do so. Not design, not logos, not getting funding, not adding
features, and not even refining and perfecting what you already have. There's
no point in polishing a turd or putting it in a fancy suit if you can't figure
out how to get any traction for the basic version.

~~~
aberman
Couldn't agree more.

I'm always more impressed by the companies that show a list of customers
before they launch, then the companies assuming they need to launch to get
customers (or that launching will necessarily lead to additional customers).

------
gcheong
"Noteleaf is great, but it can’t tell you why you’re meeting somebody or
whether it’s a poor use of your time."

This is somewhat orthogonal to the meaning of the conclusion, but maybe they
could track that somehow. Add some kind of "why" description when you create a
meeting and then afterwards allow you to rate it on usefulness?

~~~
iamwil
One of the cofounders of Noteleaf here:

Perhaps, but one thing we've found as a rule is that people don't want to do
work in order to gain something. Only a small percentage of would likely want
to write something in a why description and rate it thereafter.

Now if there was something to be gained by the user, like a shot of happiness,
bragging rights, increase social capital, then they'd be willing to rate their
meetings.

But for the time being, we don't have anything that would be compelling enough
for people to do that.

~~~
rjbond3rd
How about rewarding them with a coupon? Only half joking.

------
felix0702
Absolutely right!!! I would also like to add one more thing here.

That is taking great care of employee.

Someone might ask how about investors? Well, If we do these three things
right, the outcome should make investors happy.

